
Coders at Work on finding and preventing bugs - luu
http://scraps.benkuhn.net/2015/08/08/caw-errors.html
======
lionyo
Anybody have a debugging workaround for Haskell? Dropping print statements is
doable, but not very nice looking.

~~~
robertjflong
Debug.Trace ->
[http://hackage.haskell.org/package/base-4.0.0.0/docs/Debug-T...](http://hackage.haskell.org/package/base-4.0.0.0/docs/Debug-
Trace.html)

Whenever you want to see the value of x, replace it with traceShow x x

